# Weenies for catfish bait?



## JSF

Yall ever heard of people using weiners for cats? Heard some people say they did it but seems like they soaked em in something first but I cant remember what...


----------



## BIG JIMMIE

used them with the grandkids at a pond by the house , but switch to little smokies they stay on the hook better . cut them in half


----------



## sotexhookset

That's all I used growing up til about 8 or 9 as it was available daily. Caught tons of cats up to ten lbs. That's about the time I started buying dip bait, making my own "stink bait" (perch in old blender sacrificed by Moms, cereal, big red and flour) and catching perch for bigger baits.


----------



## DCAVA

even ham will work for catfish....


----------



## Sunbeam

I know a fellow that uses them exclusively. I asked which brand worked best. He said,"The ones on sale."


----------



## cajunhemi

Use them at local ponds with the kids all the time, cheapest ones you can find, work great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HollyH451

The ones that contain cheese have been the most successful for me, I think the brand is Eckrich. Next best has been the cheap ones from the brand Bar S. We have done some experimenting at our local park this summer. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSF

Wonder if it would change their effectiveness if you wrapped em in panty hose like liver?


----------



## phanagriff

When we took our advanced open water dive at lake Travis, there was a 2-3 ft catfish there you could hand feed vianna sausage to. Was like crack cocaine to him!
That and frozen peas.


----------



## HollyH451

There's only one way to find out. If you're having problems with the weenie flying off the hook,there are a few things that may help. 

Keep them as cold as possible while you're fishing. Keep them on ice with the ice chest closed. You can use a treble hook with the eye of the hook straight through the center of the hotdog piece. Also, those Gamakatsu bait holder hooks with the extra barbs on the back work really well at keeping them on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSF

HollyH451 said:


> There's only one way to find out. If you're having problems with the weenie flying off the hook,there are a few things that may help.
> 
> Keep them as cold as possible while you're fishing. Keep them on ice with the ice chest closed. You can use a treble hook with the eye of the hook straight through the center of the hotdog piece. Also, those Gamakatsu bait holder hooks with the extra barbs on the back work really well at keeping them on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey thats good advice amigo thanksthink ima buy some and then cut them up in chunks.......coat with garlic salt......wrap in panty hose and then freeze em till I need em


----------



## jamesgreeson

Don't forget the mustard and bread..just in case.


----------



## 9121SS

We use them. I cut them to the size I want. Put them in a large freezer bag with water and alot of garlic salt and smashed up garlic. Let it soak for a couple of days. Keep them cold untill ready for the hook.


----------



## Spooley

Caught a 48Lb. Flathead on a weiner section once.


----------



## tsonda

Best part is if the cats aren't biting you got something to eat!


----------



## lonepinecountryclub

I have heard of garlic, Fish Formula, and strawberry kool-aid.


----------



## txtrotliner88

HEADSHAKER said:


> Don't forget the mustard and bread..just in case.


No doubt! I think we ate more bait than what was used for fishin' as kids usin weenies. Smoked bacon is my easy whisker fish go to bait. It's greasy, smells and stays on the hook really well cold or warm. Plus, you won't end up eatin all the bait.


----------



## robjord

Cut up the weenies,put them in a ziplock with several packs of strawberry koolaid. They get deep red and when in the water the koolaid starts melting out of them. Works good.


----------



## HollyH451

Is the Koolaid used just for color?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whiz

Being a transplanted Texan by way of Louisiana, I wa taught to cut the weiners into 1 inch long pieces, push small pieces of garlic into them and then set them in the sun to dry. This helps them stay on the hook longer and when the garlic gets wet the action starts.


----------



## JoeRocket

txtrotliner88 said:


> No doubt! I think we ate more bait than what was used for fishin' as kids usin weenies. Smoked bacon is my easy whisker fish go to bait. It's greasy, smells and stays on the hook really well cold or warm. Plus, you won't end up eatin all the bait.


Did you just suggest trading out bacon for catfish?.... SMH ( Man Card Violation ):work:


----------



## pipeliner345

soak'em in shad oil then pack'em in salt to firm up then fish'em.


----------



## Magnolia

HEADSHAKER said:


> Don't forget the mustard and bread..just in case.


that is the best advise on fishing with hot dogs.......if the cats arent biting then you can always eat em!


----------

